# Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On the surface of it, Jackson Hole, Wyoming wouldn’t be the first place you’d pick to go and drive an Audi TT. A locale known better for arches of elk antlers in the town square or Dick Cheney is the type of burg where you’d expect a German sports coupe like the TT to be a pretty rare find. Yet here at the local Trapper Inn, we find a heard of them, in town to attend an annual gathering of owners known as TT-West. Among the cars is a version of the breed not even available in the US yet – the car that brought us here - the venerable TTS.
* Full Story *


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe ([email protected])*

Very nice. I wish it had come out sooner. I picked up a 135i instead


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe (SF_VR6)*

hotness!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe (terje_77)*


----------



## cksdayoff (Mar 21, 2008)

...i swear, my next car.
well, either the TTS or the GTI-R (R36)


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (cksdayoff)*

the nissan would poop all over the tts. but id rather have the tts.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xbr80bx* »_the nissan would poop all over the tts. but id rather have the tts.









but the TTS won't break after you launch it a few times


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

can't wait. i have a customer's car in Solar Orange arriving any day now.
we had a white/baseball roadster on display at the Phoenix Auto show and it was drawing huge attenting sitting between the R8 and S5 there.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe ([email protected])*

saw his in person. waaaaay overpriced! 50k+ for a sub 265hp and in this economy?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe (SF_VR6)*

just got our tts roadster awesome car the torque is amazing the handling superb and the look of the car just sexy 56k worth every penny. btw its red on black with the exclusive red leather inside.








anybody interested contact me
Mario Lopez
Penske Audi West Covina
626-384-3414
[email protected]


----------



## cksdayoff (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi TTS Coupe (SF_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SF_VR6* »_saw his in person. waaaaay overpriced! 50k+ for a sub 265hp and in this economy?

i aint paying 50k for the TTS. 
I will pay 45K and lower however


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

I am very unimpressed with the TTS - with the small boost in horsepower over the 3.2 TT and slight exhaust, headlight, shift knob, mirror, body and badging changes - and do not forget the painted calipers - the TTS is more of a marketing gimmick then a huge leap forward in performance...


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*

DSG only


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_I am very unimpressed with the TTS - with the small boost in horsepower over the 3.2 TT and slight exhaust, headlight, shift knob, mirror, body and badging changes - and do not forget the painted calipers - the TTS is more of a marketing gimmick then a huge leap forward in performance...

You need to drive them back to back like I just did - surprisingly - it was like night and day. I went to check out an 08 TT 3.2 6MT that the dealer was selling at $3,500 below invoice. It had 300 miles and was loaded with the exception of the extra leather on the interior. I didn't think there would be much of a difference, but there was. The TTS was much quicker throughout the gear and rpm range. Turn in was crisper, car felt more planted overall. I was shocked actually as I was seriously considering buying that V6. Quite frankly - it even sounded better.


----------



## starcatcher017 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm a proud owner of the TTS and I really like the car, and it really provides me the best mileage and performance so far..


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*

huhhh??? what the f does that have to do with anything? And if you are referring to the GTR, I am sure there are quite a few $90k plus cars that would put a hurtin on the $50k TTS, but who cares!!


----------



## chrisgearhart01 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the TT-S really that much better? I'm waiting until next year to purchase a TT and have really been leaning towards the 3.2 due to the manual transmission. I test drove the 3.2 with S-tronic as they didn't ahve a manual at the time. I haven't test drove the TT-S yet. I've also owned an A3 2.0T with S-tronic and didn't like the turbo and DSG lag that you get from a stop. Was the lag not an issue when you test drove the TT-S?


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (chrisgearhart01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisgearhart01* »_Is the TT-S really that much better? I'm waiting until next year to purchase a TT and have really been leaning towards the 3.2 due to the manual transmission. I test drove the 3.2 with S-tronic as they didn't ahve a manual at the time. I haven't test drove the TT-S yet. I've also owned an A3 2.0T with S-tronic and didn't like the turbo and DSG lag that you get from a stop. Was the lag not an issue when you test drove the TT-S?

Well chrisgearhart01 in 2010 you will no longer have the option of 3.2 or manual so you better start liking the turbo and the DSG if you want a TT. And yes, the TTS is that much better.


----------



## chrisgearhart01 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (audimikey)*

I'm aware of the the 3.2 and manual going away. My intention is to avoid the $7k-10k of depreciation I'm seeing and buy one that is a year old. I love the look of the TT-S I just wish it had a manual option as I'm sure many others do also. Did you end up buying the car?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just to answer your question about the TTS...yes, the turbo lag is significant. Otherwise, it's a great car.


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (chrisgearhart01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisgearhart01* »_I'm aware of the the 3.2 and manual going away. My intention is to avoid the $7k-10k of depreciation I'm seeing and buy one that is a year old. I love the look of the TT-S I just wish it had a manual option as I'm sure many others do also. Did you end up buying the car?

I tried buying it in July but the one I ordered turned out to be sold so they had no more 09's left. I'm gonna get it in Feb/March. Test drove the Boxster S which was brilliant but it's so overpriced and Porsche only offers a painful 8.25% finance rate. Plus I think the TTS looks way better. Turbo lag really isn't that much of an issue. If puts out so much torque once it spools that you just don't care.


----------



## chrisgearhart01 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (audimikey)*

"It puts out so much torque once it spools that you just don't care."








I guess I need to go drive it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_Turbo lag really isn't that much of an issue. If puts out so much torque once it spools that you just don't care.

I wouldn't go that far. The torque does make the acceleration wicked once the turbo spools up, but there is a hesitancy that makes pulling into traffic a challenge. 
You will care, but you may get you used to it and accept it. Or you may also learn to use "launch control" by releasing the brake prior to the rev limit. This can be a little challenging though.
It's a great car. I love it. But I do wish there was a way of minimizing the turbo lag.


----------

